# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Steel and timber stairs

## Belair_Boy

Here is the first couple of photos of some stairs I designed for a friend.  I had the parts laser cut out of 6mm plate and am very happy with the result.
Each tread is made up of three parts, a web plate welded at 90 deg to the main steel beam, a tread plate welded to form a horizontal support and timber treads screwed to the tread plate.
The 5.5 mm diameter holes in each tread plate were laser cut as well saving a lot of drilling.     
All web plates welded into place and the first and last tread plate welded on.
The dog leg at the top sits under the landing an the plate on the end mounts to a steel column in the wall. 
More photos to come as the construction progresses.

----------


## SlowMick

awesome looking spnie for the stairs bloke.  you have all the best toys at your house  :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

I made a similiar thing for a builder a few years ago but the RHS stringer was not as big as that one. Silly me forgot to restrain it and all the welding on the one side deformed it. Banana staircase anyone ? Took a bit to rectify. Looks tops BB

----------


## Belair_Boy

> awesome looking spine for the stairs bloke.  you have all the best toys at your house

  Thanks Mick, I have been told it looked like a centipede or the keel of a ship at this stage.  
There are always more toys to get :Smilie:    

> I made a similiar thing for a builder a few years ago but the RHS stringer was not as big as that one. Silly me forgot to restrain it and all the welding on the one side deformed it. Banana staircase anyone ? Took a bit to rectify. Looks tops BB

  I know what you mean Ringtail, even though in this case the stringer is 150 mm SHS with a 5 mm wall, there was a slight degree of bowing due to the welding on one side.  I doubt there was much that could be done about it and it is only noticeable if you sight along the length which will be hard to do once installed. 
Here are the next couple of pics, ready for the paint job.

----------


## ringtail

On the second one I made I ended up tacking the stringer to the bench - worked well but was a PITA grinding it of then dressing it up nicely. Welding 101 - distortion control  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## stevoh741

that is one decent length stair. You should weld a beer holder half way up so you can have a rest and sauce before ascending the whole way up  :Smilie:

----------


## greg9876

Great looking workmanship, it should be really impressive when it is installed.

----------


## hooman

Nice job, Im looking at a similar stair case for our extension but the staircase company want about $11 000 for just the spine and oak treads, not including baluster. what should I be paying?
Anyone know an good + reasonably price staircase company in Adelaide?

----------


## sundancewfs

> There are always more toys to get

  Love this! Too true! 
What welder are you using Belair?

----------


## Bloss

Love the mag wheels on the last pic - makes it easier to move around . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## danielhobby

here is a handy hint for you,tack up your stringer and step brackets and then before you weld it up,place it on a heavy steel beam with a 10 to 15 mm packer in the centre and clamp the ends down until the string is touching the beam.Weld it up and it doesnt need to be heavy fillets and wait untill the job has cooled naturally.it will be straight or good enough to leave.I have done it many times and never lost a string yet.If you are going to galvanise your job,prestress it to 20mm per4.00 metres and let it go cold.

----------


## shauck

I'm hoping we get to see the finished stairs?

----------


## Belair_Boy

> What welder are you using Belair?

  The welder used was a Lincoln Electric RediMIG 250c 
Unfortunately it is not mine but my neighbours (who is also an owner builder).
I have a small stick welder but a larger 3 phase mig is on the list of new toys, I mean tools to buy (TIG also looks like something I want, sorry need).  :Smilie:

----------


## Belair_Boy

> Nice job, Im looking at a similar stair case for our extension but the staircase company want about $11 000 for just the spine and oak treads, not including baluster. what should I be paying?
> Anyone know an good + reasonably price staircase company in Adelaide?

  I am sure I can arrange another one to be made for about half that cost. :Smilie:

----------


## hooman

u have a pm

----------


## bowseruni

> Nice job, Im looking at a similar stair case for our extension but the staircase company want about $11 000 for just the spine and oak treads, not including baluster. what should I be paying?
> Anyone know an good + reasonably price staircase company in Adelaide?

  $11k is way to much, if you lived closer to Mudgee I would knock you up something for half that and still make a tidy profit

----------


## Bloss

> $11k is way to much, if you lived closer to Mudgee I would knock you up something for half that and still make a tidy profit

  Reckon after 7 months or so he probably has the job done . . . gotta watch the post dates . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Belair_Boy

As this thread has kicked up a couple of new posts I thought a photo of the stairs in question is in order.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

They look great - what are you planning to use as a handrail - or are you going to leave it naked . . . :2thumbsup:

----------

